# live Maria Nemeth performance with Todor Mazaroff



## battistini (Jan 22, 2021)

I once had a recording from Aida with Mazaroff and Nemeth in the series Vienna State Opera Live, volume 7. I gave away this set, I recall its having a lot of stuff I didn't listen to with this gem (I love Maria Nemeth). I can't find it anywhere. Does anyone have it?


----------

